# An error from updating packages



## Miax (Nov 21, 2010)

Today, I updated the ports tree using
`# portsnap fetch update`

and then 
`# portmaster -a`

but then an error occured like this


```
===>  Checking if graphics/gdk-pixbuf2 already installed
===>   gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of graphics/gdk-pixbuf2
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.

===>>> make failed for x11-toolkits/gtk20
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for x11-toolkits/gtk20 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/dconf failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/gconf2 failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> devel/gconf2 devel/dconf devel/gio-fam-backend x11-toolkits/gtk20 graphics/gimp-app devel/gvfs devel/libsoup-gnome 
devel/libsoup security/libgnome-keyring security/gnome-keyring graphics/librsvg2 graphics/poppler-gtk graphics/poppler www/webkit-gtk2 
devel/gir-repository-libsoup textproc/gnome-doc-utils devel/gnome-vfs devel/libnotify x11-toolkits/libwnck x11/startup-notification x11-
wm/metacity x11/zenity graphics/poppler-qt4 graphics/py-cairo devel/py-gobject x11-toolkits/py-gtk2 graphics/gimp x11/gnome-desktop x11-
themes/gnome-themes graphics/kdegraphics4 devel/seed
```

I could perhaps delete the package already installed and reupdate packages using portmaster. But I want to know from what this error occured. I'm not sure whether I did something wrong.


----------



## kpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING before trying to update installed ports.


> ================= Warnings from /usr/ports/UPDATING. ====================
> 
> 20101120:
> AFFECTS: users of x11-toolkits/gtk20 and x11-toolkits/gtkmm24


----------



## Miax (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks, I did as described in /usr/ports/UPDATING, but what I see is


```
pkg_delete -f gtkmm-2.20\* gtk-2.20\*
pkg_delete: no such package 'gtkmm-2.20*' installed
pkg_delete: no such package 'gtk-2.20*' installed
```

Should I change gtk-2.20* to gtk-2.22.1 and gtkmm-2.20 to gtkmm02.22.1?


----------



## Miax (Nov 21, 2010)

I deleted manually gtk20 and atk packages and delete all the related package lists in +CONTENTS using

`# portmaster --check-depends`. 

It seems good at least till now.


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 21, 2010)

This update to Gnome 2.32.1 took about 10 hours on my Athlon64 X2 3800+ amd64 PC. About 150 ports have been compiled and installed in this process. If you can, it's a good idea to wait till compiled binary packages are available. I guess binary packages will be availabe in a few days.


----------



## Kiiski (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi

 Althought this is already marked solved, I thought to post. If you read the error given:


```
gdk-pixbuf-2.22.1 is already installed
      You may wish to ``[color="Red"]make deinstall[/color]'' and install this port again
      by ``[color="Red"]make reinstall[/color]'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of [color="Red"]graphics/gdk-pixbuf2[/color]
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1
```

It seems 


```
cd /usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2
make deinstall
make reinstall
```

should do the trick. After that you could try [cmd=]portmaster -a[/cmd] again or the longer line given at the end of error message.

Always helps to first check which ports are outdated, then read /usr/ports/UPDATING, and if errors occur, read them carefully and as far as necessary.


----------

